# litters update



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Well my first litter have grown so fast over 2 weeks old now and eyes are opened so darn cute, second litter is now over a week old just getting fur threw. So yeah i thought i'd post pic's and show you all my lovely longhaired blue satin and some cute markings . oh theres a shot of mum there too, shes the mum of my first litter shes a gem!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

loving the babies in the first pic  xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

aww!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're sweet! 
I love Spot and Dot in the 3rd pic :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the longhaired blue baby. Is the doe you show a fuzzy?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah she's a fussy she was breed to my longhaired lilac buck and got a very mixed litter, the longhaired blue, 2 light chocolates, one marked Black has white tail tip and white spot on tummy and 2 pew one lh and one normal then lastly 1 pew fuzzy who looks really bald lol


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

N'awwww! That black is looking batter and better every time i see him. 
Is he just dusty or has he got some weird ticking?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha its sawdust their mother keeps digging down into the sawdust and burying them in nest mats.


----------

